# Use router as a blender



## bryanvick (May 16, 2011)

This may seem a little silly, but I'm genuinely curious.

I make a large smoothie for my wife and I every morning. After burning up 3 blenders from a local kitchen wares store, I bought a $500 Vita-Mix blender to handle the job. It hasn't died yet, and has a 7-year warranty, so I am reasonably happy with it.

However, the motor's overheat protection kicks in each morning, and stops the motor. Most times, I am happy with the consistency of the blend, so I simply stop there anyways, but sometimes, there are still chunks, and I have to wait 1 minute before I can start the motor again to finish blending.

Anyone ever hear of someone rigging up a router table to do blending?

The Vita-Mix motor is 11 amps. I have a 11.5 amp Hitachi M12VC, though I think I would buy a 15amp Porter cable off craigslist for this. The bottom of the container has a star-pattern female coupling that fits into the base that spins the blade. I could theoretically make a "bit" that fits into my router, that could spin the blade.

My biggest concern would be that the blade/container may not be designed for the speed that a 15amp router can provide. I could keep the RPM low with a variable control. What I'm really after is not speed anyways, it is power, and the ability to work through a container full of breakfast ingredients without too much of a sweat.

What say you wise ones?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Eesh, how would you chuck up a blender blade to a router? You should make yourself a bicycle powered blender (do a search for it, they exist!) Don't burn out your motor though.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would have to advise against it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They do make a blender that has a 15 amp.router motor in it but I don't recall the name off the top of my head, but it will blend up cell phones, so to say no need to reinvent the wheel it's been done..

=======



bryanvick said:


> This may seem a little silly, but I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> I make a large smoothie for my wife and I every morning. After burning up 3 blenders from a local kitchen wares store, I bought a $500 Vita-Mix blender to handle the job. It hasn't died yet, and has a 7-year warranty, so I am reasonably happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Surely an industrial induction motor would be the way to. I believe GE make them up to 2500 HP..........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Now this is a blender 

YouTube - ‪Uropa - Dynamic Heavy-Duty Stick Blender/Ricer (CF250/CF251/CF252/CF253/CF254)‬‏

========



Phil P said:


> Surely an industrial induction motor would be the way to. I believe GE make them up to 2500 HP..........


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Blender Comparison Chart


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Now this is a blender
> 
> ...


Wonder how that would work as a trolling motor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Great for jumping carp, one tool for both jobs...in the can in one jump 

Hey John ▼

I think the one below is the one used to blend up the cell phones...
http://www.discountjuicers.com/champblender.html

=========



jschaben said:


> Wonder how that would work as a trolling motor


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't Binford Tools make a blender with a 10hp Briggs & Stratton engine?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

How about using a milk shake mixer?
Amazon.com: Waring PDM101 Drink Mixer, Quite White: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Didn't Binford Tools make a blender with a 10hp Briggs & Stratton engine?


No. They made a 1hp model. Tim Taylor adapted a 10hp motor to it. :sarcastic:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> No. They made a 1hp model. Tim Taylor adapted a 10hp motor to it. :sarcastic:


One of my all time favorite shows!!! hoo hoo hoo!!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

How in the world do you burn up blenders making smoothies? I have a 20 something year old Hamilton-Beach blender that is still going strong. I have made hundreds of smoothies with it from full size ice cubes with no ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

I own 3 vita mix blenders and the motor should not be doing this if it is still under warranty I would get them to exchange it... If you are making peanut butter or something it is best to do short bursts so it has a chance to stay cooler but for smoothies with frozen fruit and veggies should not be a problem it can help to add little bits of water as it is blending if you see that it is struggling and using the mashing stir stick thing to get it all moving around 



bryanvick said:


> This may seem a little silly, but I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> I make a large smoothie for my wife and I every morning. After burning up 3 blenders from a local kitchen wares store, I bought a $500 Vita-Mix blender to handle the job. It hasn't died yet, and has a 7-year warranty, so I am reasonably happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a couple of ideas.. first one designed for drill-motor power... for about $30

Drill Blender | Shop Tailgating Ideas

And if you want the whole enchilada, here's a gasoline-powered one...

Gas Powered Party Blender | Shop Tailgating Ideas

Margaritas for days!!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A drill also makes an excellent film re-winder:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen them available with weed whip engines, but I didn't take the time to see who is manufacturing them. When I saw the first one I assumed that it was a home made affair, but then I came across two more that were identical to the first. I never saw them in actual use though. I'll try to find out more about them.

Charley


----------



## AlexMacdonald (Sep 11, 2017)

Don't blenders like blendtec designer use AC motors? If so, just reducing or chopping the voltage won't make them run slower...just with less torque and controlling AC motor speed control is not nearly as straightforward as DC motors.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Alex; welcome, also! You new guys find the most interesting (quirky) stuff buried in the archives.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dan , I never realized this was an old post. I was like , is this guy serious ? 
Goes to show you how long Dougs been here and active , as I'm seeing his posts from way back 

Personally, I believe a router would be about 19000 rpms to much for a blender lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As far back as I can remember, 'guys' have been using 1/2" drills and mud paddles to mix pancake batter in BIG buckets (5 gal min.) for community events.


----------



## KAStrand (9 mo ago)

I did exactly this, to optimize my ability to make almond butter without burning up my Vitamix. I 3D printed a base plate that mounts an Oster blender pitcher onto a B&D router, bought the square-drive insert that drives the pitcher blade (less than $5 on amazon), and fabricated a bit that chucks the square drive into the router (I have a little Sherline lathe that makes this sort of thing possible). The square drive has an uncommon thread (12-32), so I had to order the tap for that. A solid state speed control spins the router. It works amazingly well. I've burned up several blenders in the past, it's amazing how gutless most blenders are. My first version of a garage-based solution used a drill press, and drove the blender cutter from the top side using a long shaft that was fabricated using some drive gear from a broken breadmaker. It got the job done for a long time, but then I hatched the plan for the router version, and it works much better. 



bryanvick said:


> This may seem a little silly, but I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> I make a large smoothie for my wife and I every morning. After burning up 3 blenders from a local kitchen wares store, I bought a $500 Vita-Mix blender to handle the job. It hasn't died yet, and has a 7-year warranty, so I am reasonably happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

KAStrand said:


> I did exactly this,


Welcome to the forum!

The general saying around here (and most forums) is that if there are no photos then it didn't happen. Got any photos to share?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @KAStrand


----------



## KAStrand (9 mo ago)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> The general saying around here (and most forums) is that if there are no photos then it didn't happen. Got any photos to share?


dul

























Duly noted . Any questions? Since it’s tangentially related, I’ll add some pics of our garage-based coffee grinder.


----------



## KAStrand (9 mo ago)

The coffee grinder. A Kyocera ceramic-burr hand crank grinder that’s converted to direct-drive, with an added 3D-printed hopper extension.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @KAStrand


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

KAStrand said:


> The coffee grinder. A Kyocera ceramic-burr hand crank grinder that’s converted to direct-drive, with an added 3D-printed hopper extension.


Both are pretty cool! Good job!


----------

